# Lawn Boy people



## Yukkel (Jan 23, 2010)

well its 90percent done. only thing really left to do is find a few people who can be moderators.


----------



## Car_Cars77 (Feb 19, 2010)

When will it come?

Chevrolet SuperCharger


----------



## cochran51 (Jun 2, 2009)

I am all for that. We are a breed set apart.............and we will just leave it at that.


----------



## Yukkel (Jan 23, 2010)

*moderators*

just need moderators now and people who can write tutorials, and i gotta get some tutorials written too. 

thisisnotatest.ca/lawnboy


----------

